

Ask HN: Open Source Video Ingestion - bmelton

I'm working on a project that needs to consume and present video from IP-based cameras in the field.  The cameras are owned by the customer, and need to be ingested and saved to disk for replay later, or for long term archival.<p>We're currently looking at a number of COTS packages for this, including Milestone and IPConfigure, as I can't find any open source alternatives.<p>Does anyone know of anything I could use that would allow for me to set up a camera, ingest its feed and save to disk for replay / archival, and (ideally) allow for supplementary metadata to be saved alongside the video (like camera ID, location, perhaps a description field, etc.)?
======
bmelton
Additional features that would be nice include: \- a playback interface that
allows for realtime streaming of the video as it is being ingested \- meta-tag
searching

